

Blogs with no comments section, sending people here? - tomas_interests

Which blogs have no comments section, and ask commenters to comment at Hacker News instead?<p>Thanks!
======
dkarapetyan
You can write a script to scrape the front page and search for a link back to
HN. No one else will do this work for you.

~~~
ggchappell
On the contrary, lots of people around here will write a quick script for you.
I've seen it happen.

But a well chosen search is even quicker. Here's a start:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%22discuss+this+on+hacker+news%22](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%22discuss+this+on+hacker+news%22)

